

Postgres.app: the easiest way to run PostgreSQL on the Mac - zachwaugh
http://postgresapp.com/

======
itodd
`brew install postgres` is a close runner up (note: requires homebrew.)

~~~
pvh
That method doesn't give you a running Postgres; you still need to configure
the cluster yourself.

------
instakill
No Snow Leopard support?

